# A diagnostic Hysteroscopy, Diagnostic D&C and Intrauterine polypectomy



## becca12 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello,

My OB/GYN did a diagnostic hysteroscopy, diagnositc D&C of the uterus and a intrauterine polypectomy on a patient on one date of service.  When they did the hysteroscopy they found that she had polpys.  Then he did a polpyectomy and the d&c was the last thing he did.  I know that I can't charge for the hysteroscopy, but can I still charge for the d&c?  

Thank you in advance,
Rebecca


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Look at CPT 58558....


----------



## bigredcag (Mar 3, 2009)

i agree with magnolia
cannot bill for a diagnotic when an actual procedure is performed. the procedure supercedes the diagnostic.


----------

